

Cdncss.com - the next step - thomasdavis
https://github.com/cdnjs/cdncss

======
thomasdavis
Hi guys, January this year we created "cdnjs.com - the missing cdn". Since
then we have acquired full sponsorship from CloudFlare.com who have stabilized
the hosting infrastructure and reached new speeds Amazon S3 could not.

Cdnjs has had measurable popularity and going into the new year we thought
it's time to step it up a notch and host popular CSS snippets/frameworks. The
idea itself is in a trial and once the community has spoken we will again make
informed decisions on infrastructure if we are to go ahead.

At the moment we are inviting anyone and everyone to contribute to the
cdncss.com project.

Simply create an issue or comment on issues that you think are important, if
you have the time we would greatly appreciate populating the actual repository
via a fork request.

